# Looking for women aged 35 interested in taking an ovarian reserve test



## DianaPilks (Jan 9, 2017)

I am looking for women aged 35 to take a free ovarian reserve test as part of a feature for the Good Health section of the Daily Mail.

In particular, I would like to hear from:
A woman aged 35 who has not had children yet 
A woman aged 35 who has not had children yet and whose mother had an early menopause
A woman aged 35 who has already had one child and wants a second but is having some difficulty conceiving

The test would be at a private clinic in London. It involves going for a blood test, and returning the following day for a scan and consultation.
The women who take part would have to be happy to have a chat with me about their results, and to be photographed by us. I hope to arrange the tests to take place over the next couple of weeks. 
If you are interested, please email me on [email protected]

Thank you!


----------

